# How to prevent early rotation for a FS Spin?



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi,

I have a problem that I always have early rotation for a Frontside Spin like I will already turn 70 degree when pop up the kicker. Its result in speed lost and pop not high. Any methods to prevent this behavior? Thanks for any advices.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I do the same thing and I found that I just have to keep a toeside carve all the way til I get to the lip the switch to the heels pop and spin.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

what has helped me was to prewind...in other words counter your movement and when you come at the lip the momemtum should take you to that fs spin...alot of huckers use this method, however they still up being pass 70 when they hit the lip...however they are going for 9s or 10s but if your just doing a 1 or 3 try to time the prespin


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

usually you see people winding up when they are going to throw more spins like he said. but thats a good method when you are first learning to make sure you get at least the rotation you want out of your first couple throws


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

in additon, its going to do this movement static...meaning without the board...trying prespinning and just jump and lift up your legs...you will do a 1 or 3 on the ground just standing there. muscle memory is KEY!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

*Frontside spin initiation*

The reason for the "scrubbing" or "pre-spinning" off the lip on backside spins is because it's physically harder to pop off your heels. Most people spin backside off toes and frontside off heels.

If you "pre-wind" for a spin too early, then the chances are that you will release into the spin too early. This is what cause's scrubbing off speed. 

If your going for a 360, you shouldn't need much "pre-wind". It's just about timing the release of your spin properly. 

If you release early, it tends to make you pop hard off the tail, which cause's you to spin off axis, which usually means you land on your heels and crash.

Try getting a consistenct approach in your head. Try to set your heel edge later and release into the spin later. 

The more practice you get at spinning anywhere (ie. without your board, on tramp, on the flat etc) the better your timing will get. When your timing gets better you won't need to "pre-spin" so much.

It's about dry land practice, on the snow (ie blue run), then off bumps on your heels, then visualise it and watch other good riders.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Your starting the spin too early...its a timing thing. You really have to commit to the corner of the lip and hold your spin until you get further up the jump...your board should be straight coming off the lip. You shouldnt be sliding on your heel edge at all.


----------



## tottelias (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah dont slide out you loose balance pop and style. on a fs3 you can almost ride straight with you weight on your heel


----------



## zenboarder (Mar 5, 2009)

Anyone have any advice as to how to pop from the heel edge? I am having a hell of a time spinning from the heel. I can make the spin if I pop from my toes but I simply can't seem to get much pop if any from the heels.

Anyways my advice to the OP is to actually make sure he is poping the lip. I found forcing myself to not spin whatsoever until after I poped from the lip cleared up any pre spinning issues.


----------

